# What is bottle worth



## lewis41 (Feb 24, 2018)

Mit-chi ,John E Epping Louisville  Lexington. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sandchip (Feb 28, 2018)

I found one years ago, but don't know much about it.  I figure they'd be worth 5-10 bucks, depending on condition.  Aside from the bottle patent number around the body, all mine has is "Miami, Fla." embossed on the base.  Hopefully, someone with more knowledge will chime in.


----------



## lewis41 (Feb 28, 2018)

sandchip said:


> I found one years ago, but don't know much about it.  I figure they'd be worth 5-10 bucks, depending on condition.  Aside from the bottle patent number around the body, all mine has is "Miami, Fla." embossed on the base.  Hopefully, someone with more knowledge will chime in.


Thanks for the information.  Hopefully someone with knowledge  of this bottle  can help us both out. Appreciate  your  reply.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 1, 2018)

One of the Epping ones with a small flake off the base sold on eBay a few weeks ago for $0.99 plus ~$10 shipping.  Yours looks to be in good shape...so maybe $5-10 plus shipping would be my expectation if selling online (or $15-20 at a show).  It's a neat Deco soda.


----------



## lewis41 (Mar 4, 2018)

nhpharm said:


> One of the Epping ones with a small flake off the base sold on eBay a few weeks ago for $0.99 plus ~$10 shipping.  Yours looks to be in good shape...so maybe $5-10 plus shipping would be my expectation if selling online (or $15-20 at a show).  It's a neat Deco soda.


Thanks for your reply. Appreciate  it very much.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

